# I diari del vampiro



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2009)

La CW (network americano nato dall'unione della WARNER BROS con UPN) specializzata in "teen drama" (serie televisive adolescenziale) lancia a settembre il nuovo prodotto giovanilistico, firmato da Kevin Williamson (l'autore del cult DAWSON CREEK):

THE VAMPIRE DIARIES

i diari del vampiro, basati su una serie di 4 libri degli anni '90 (quindi ANTERIORI a Twilight) che narrano la storia di due fratelli vampiri, italiani (Stefan e Damon Salvatore) che in una scuola americani conoscono e si contendono la bella Elena....

ecco il trailer, sottotitolato in inglese:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-tgpceOVDk

i libri sono leggerini leggerini, io ho letto il primo e non ha la "pesantezza" (in tutti i sensi) di Twilight, pero' non mi sono dispiaciuti, ovviamente come mera evasione...qualcuno li conosce?

La serie mi intriga!

Il triangolo amoroso è del tutto archetipo: da un lato il fratello "buono" dall'altro quello sexy e maledetto (ma piu' affascinante): è il Boone di Lost.

Personalmente pero' mi piace, in questa trasposizione telefilmica, di piu' l'attore che interpreta Stefan, il fratello "buono"....!

Besos!


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

Una volta i vampiri cercavano le vergini per succhiarle a morte... ora se ne invaghiscono... mah...


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2009)

Una volta quando? L'archetipo del vampiro è tipicamente legato all'erotismo, da sempre, fin dagli "antenati" greco - romani...!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una volta i vampiri cercavano le vergini per succhiarle a morte... ora se ne invaghiscono... mah...


Non ci sono più i conti dracula di una volta


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una volta i vampiri cercavano le vergini per succhiarle a morte... ora se ne invaghiscono... mah...


 forse perchè se aspettassero le vergini, morirebbero di fame?


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Una volta quando? L'archetipo del vampiro è tipicamente legato all'erotismo, da sempre, fin dagli "antenati" greco - romani...!


 Certo, ma non con amorazzi ed invaghimenti adolescenziali...


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Non ci sono più i conti dracula di una volta


 Ora sono in stile Step-Scamarcio, Moccia docet.... non mi meraviglierei se la notte andassero a ponte Miglio a mettere il lucchettino...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ora sono in stile Step-Scamarcio, Moccia docet.... non mi meraviglierei se la notte andassero a ponte Miglio a mettere il lucchettino...


















a me i vampiri non hanno mai affascinato...


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me i vampiri non hanno mai affascinato...


 ... e vorrei vedere ... un lurido uomo-pipistrello assetato di sangue, con denti come un coccodrillo... che si fottano!


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> forse perchè se aspettassero le vergini, morirebbero di fame?


 Così imparano, e stanno a dieta...


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Giugno 2009)

Chi è che aveva inventato Nosfigatus il vampirla?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Così imparano, e stanno a dieta...


 per mettersi in forma prima delle vacanze estive??


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2009)

grazie dell'ennesimo svaccamento, eh!


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

*Pietra miliare nella storia letteraria del vampirismo, resta indubbiamente il Dracula di Bram Stoker, giornalista irlandese, nato a Dublino nel 1847 e morto nel 1912.*

*Stoker non si affidò soltanto alla propria immaginazione, ma fece anche ricorso alla storia, all'etnografia e al folklore. Egli, in tal senso, ammise il suo debito allo studioso ungherese Arminius Vambery, per aver collegato Dracula al vampiro.*




*La sua descrizione fisica di Dracula è tutt'altro che romantica: è anzi una specie di uomo-lupo, con un che di sottilmente perverso, di virilità deviata, un diabolico seduttore. (1)*

*Stoker scrisse in un certo senso l'ultimo grande romanzo gotico, una sorta di ponte tra l'orripilante romantico e il thrilling moderno. Ed è singolare che il più famoso romanzo dell'orrore in lingua inglese (e forse il più famoso in senso assoluto) sia stato scritto da un uomo che iniziò la sua carriera pubblicando I doveri degli impiegati nelle udienze per i reati minori in Irlanda.*

*Stoker fu non solo il principale responsabile dello stereotipo Dracula-Vampiro (cui aggiunse una certa tendenza all'omosessualità), ma anche una fonte preziosa per tanti altri scrittori e cineasti che dopo di lui vollero riprendere il tema del vampirismo, da Vernon Lee (pseudonimo di Violet Piaget) a Horacio Quiroga, fino al Dracula del regista americano Coppola. *

*Nel corso della seconda guerra mondiale gli alleati chiamarono col nome di "Operazione Dracula" una loro sanguinosa e devastante offensiva in Birmania e gli americani stamparono un'edizione in paperback del volume di Stoker destinata alle loro truppe.*

*(1) Lo stesso Stoker fu segretamente innamorato di Henry Irving, il più grande attore teatrale dell'Inghilterra Vittoriana, per il quale lavorò anche come manager, senza però riuscire mai ad ammetterlo.*


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Giugno 2009)

Nel momento in cui si posta un 3d si dovrebbe partire da alcune considerazioni di base:

1) potrebbe non interessare, ergo sarà disertato
2) potrebbe non interessare, ma offrire spunto per argomenti collaterali, ergo sarà frequentato, ma si perderà l'argomento originale favorendo altri simili.
3) potrebbe non interessare, ma dare spunto per argomenti del tutto diversi, e risolversi in uno svacco totale
Se non si vuole rischiare nemmeno una di queste possibilità, meglio non postare il 3d. No?


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Pietra miliare nella storia letteraria del vampirismo, resta indubbiamente il Dracula di Bram Stoker, giornalista irlandese, nato a Dublino nel 1847 e morto nel 1912.*
> 
> *Stoker non si affidò soltanto alla propria immaginazione, ma fece anche ricorso alla storia, all'etnografia e al folklore. Egli, in tal senso, ammise il suo debito allo studioso ungherese Arminius Vambery, per aver collegato Dracula al vampiro.*
> 
> ...


Davvero molto bello il film di Coppola, ma trovo più interessante la figura di Nosferatu. Mi pare emotivamente più vicina a quelle che sono probabilmente state le le leggende più antiche sull'uomo pipistrello.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Davvero molto bello il film di Coppola, ma trovo più interessante la figura di Nosferatu. Mi pare emotivamente più vicina a quelle che sono probabilmente state le le leggende più antiche sull'uomo pipistrello.


 Concordo. Il Nosteratu di Herzog attinge dal mito. Il Dracula di Coppola è l'idea "americana" del vampiro. Fortunatamente, essendo lui un gran regista, il film è comunque più che godibile.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La CW (network americano nato dall'unione della WARNER BROS con UPN) specializzata in "teen drama" (serie televisive adolescenziale) lancia a settembre il nuovo prodotto giovanilistico, firmato da Kevin Williamson (l'autore del cult DAWSON CREEK):
> 
> THE VAMPIRE DIARIES
> 
> ...


 
io ho trovato leggerino leggerino, ma piacevole Twilight
questi non li conosco
butterò un occhio


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui si posta un 3d si dovrebbe partire da alcune considerazioni di base:
> 
> 1) potrebbe non interessare, ergo sarà disertato
> 2) potrebbe non interessare, ma offrire spunto per argomenti collaterali, ergo sarà frequentato, ma si perderà l'argomento originale favorendo altri simili.
> ...


 
eh maro' Alce era una battuta....relax!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

ma parlate della serie che fanno adesso su sky?


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo. Il Nosteratu di Herzog attinge dal mito. Il Dracula di Coppola è l'idea "americana" del vampiro. Fortunatamente, essendo lui un gran regista, il film è comunque più che godibile.


 
io non concordo. Il mito in realtà è molto piu' ancorato in origini erotiche, di residua vitalità amorosa del "morto", la fattispecie "mostruosa" è invece è un subprodotto ottocentesco (Byron, Polidori, etc.).

Ma Confu' è l'espertona su questo!


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> eh maro' Alce era una battuta....relax!!


 Mancando nella comunicazione in rete sia la mimica facciale che il tono di voce, quando si fa qualche battuta per essere capiti sarebbe meglio usare qualche smile...


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2009)

Twilight è "leggero" come qualità ma "pesante" nella quantità....troppe pagine! Troppa castità!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mancando nella comunicazione in rete sia la mimica facciale che il tono di voce, quando si fa qualche battuta per essere capiti sarebbe meglio usare qualche smile...


 
ne uso pochi perché spesso uso la modalità rapida...


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2009)

E non dimentichiamoci di Carmilla, antecedente a Dracula e chiaramente....erotica! (lesbo - erotica, anzi!)


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma parlate della serie che fanno adesso su sky?


 
NEIN!

Quella è True Blood, tratta da un'altra serie di libri (THE SOOKIE STACKHOUSE STORIES), sempre americana, virati piu' sull'umorismo dark.

Bellissima serie, è appena iniziata negli USA la seconda stagione, la cui protagonista è ANNA PAQUIN, oscar giovanissima per lezioni di piano, mio avatar.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io non concordo. Il mito in realtà è molto piu' ancorato in origini erotiche, di residua vitalità amoroso del "morto", la fattispecie "mostruosa" è invece è un subprodotto ottocentesco (Byron, Polidori, etc.).
> 
> Ma Confu' è l'espertona su questo!


 Intendi il mito uomo-animale? Sicuramente nel paganesimo la ferinità dell'uomo che si manifestava anche nel sesso (Leda e il cigno, Pasifae ed il toro) è evidente. 
O a quali altri miti antichi? Perchè nell'europa dell'est, in non-morto da sempre è visto come degenerazione diabolica. Curioso il fatto che nel cristianesimo ortodosso la mancanza di decomposizione del corpo dopo la morte indichi la diabolicità dell'anima (come per i vampiri), mentre qui da noi ha una valenza esattamente contraria, ed è assunto come prova di santità (vedi la recente esposizione della salma di padre Pio).


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2009)

No, mi riferivo ai vampiri dell'età antica, gli sposi "immortali" di tradizione  greco - romana...ma Confu' puo' darci maggiori ragguagli.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> No, mi riferivo ai vampiri dell'età antica, gli sposi "immortali" di tradizione greco - romana...ma Confu' puo' darci maggiori ragguagli.


 ho appreso da poco che una leggenda vuole che i primi vampiri siano stati caino e la sua sposa....affascinante


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho appreso da poco che una leggenda vuole che i primi vampiri siano stati caino e la sua sposa....affascinante


Vorrei sapere quale potesse essere la sposa di Caino, visto che Adamo ed Eva ebbero solo due figli maschi...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere quale potesse essere la sposa di Caino, visto che Adamo ed Eva ebbero solo due figli maschi...


 incesto?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere quale potesse essere la sposa di Caino, visto che Adamo ed Eva ebbero solo due figli maschi...


 non vorrei dire una cazzata ma mi pare che si parlasse anche di figlie femmine


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> eh maro' Alce era una battuta....relax!!


Scusami Vere, mi sono lasciato prendere la mano dai nervi (da ieri sono un po' alterato per questioni legali).
Mi perdoni?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *non vorrei dire una cazzata *ma mi pare che si parlasse anche di figlie femmine


non vorresti ma lo fai


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non vorresti ma lo fai


 e no, ho ragione. nella gn si dice che adamo ed eva ebbero figli e filgie


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere quale potesse essere la sposa di Caino, visto che Adamo ed Eva ebbero solo due figli maschi...


Senza TV è difficile che si siano fermati a 2 soli figli.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e no, ho ragione. nella gn si dice che adamo ed eva ebbero figli e filgie


mai saputo...


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Scusami Vere, mi sono lasciato prendere la mano dai nervi (da ieri sono un po' alterato per questioni legali).
> Mi perdoni?


 
sicuro!!!!  Sempre problemi con la sorellina e la casa?!


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sicuro!!!! Sempre problemi con la sorellina e la casa?!


già, stiamo perdendo una causa pur avendo ragione piena. Assurdità della Legge (più che altro dell'ottusità dei giudici/commessi di negozio).
Ma non andiamo OT  

	
	
		
		
	


	




( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> incesto?


 Ma la mamma era veramente terribile, allora... oltre alla mela, pure l'incesto?


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non vorrei dire una cazzata ma mi pare che si parlasse anche di figlie femmine


 quindi sorelle di Caino ed Abele? ... mai saputo! Incesto, dunque?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> quindi sorelle di Caino ed Abele? ... mai saputo! Incesto, dunque?



io non ho mai saputo di esistenza di sorelle
per me emma si è fumata il rosmarino


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ho mai saputo di esistenza di sorelle
> per me emma si è fumata il rosmarino


vabbè tanto stiamo parlando del nulla... mi viene più facile credere in Babbo Natale e la Fatina dei Denti, che in Adamo ed Eva...


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè tanto stiamo parlando del nulla... mi viene più facile credere in Babbo natale che in Adamo ed Eva...


anche lui ben incestuoso eh???


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere quale potesse essere la sposa di Caino, visto che Adamo ed Eva ebbero solo due figli maschi...


minchia me lo chiedo sempre anche io... incesto?


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> minchia me lo chiedo sempre anche io... incesto?


 Benigni tanti anni fa (quando faceva ancora satira) ci fece su una gag memorabile...


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche lui ben incestuoso eh???


 Veramente con le renne non è incesto...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Veramente con le renne non è incesto...


non ci sto dentro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ma scusate.....perchè dite la fatina dei denti??
non ditemi che non esiste perchè vi spacco i denti...


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> quindi sorelle di Caino ed Abele? ... mai saputo! *Incesto, dunque?*


La guera è guera.

*Genesi 5:4*

il tempo che Adamo visse, dopo aver generato Set, fu di ottocento anni ed egli generò figli e figlie;


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Veramente con le renne non è incesto...


 
bel popò di zozzone però..


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La guera è guera.
> 
> *Genesi 5:4*
> 
> il tempo che Adamo visse, dopo aver generato Set, fu di ottocento anni ed *egli generò figli e figl*ie;


Si, ma con chi... con Eva? Perchè se è così, erano comunque tutti fratelli e sorelle... se non è così, con chi? Dai, non giochiamo a non capirci... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma a che età si andava in pensione allora... ottocento anni????


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (25 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La CW (network americano nato dall'unione della WARNER BROS con UPN) specializzata in "teen drama" (serie televisive adolescenziale) lancia a settembre il nuovo prodotto giovanilistico, firmato da Kevin Williamson (l'autore del cult DAWSON CREEK):
> 
> THE VAMPIRE DIARIES
> 
> ...




Anvedi............
.......basta fare il vampiro che tutte le donne ti corrono dietro....

e io che faccio il LupoMannaro nun me caga nessuna ....???


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, ma con chi... con Eva? Perchè se è così, erano comunque tutti fratelli e sorelle... se non è così, con chi? Dai, non giochiamo a non capirci...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bravo il mio mufloncello!!


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La guera è guera.
> 
> *Genesi 5:4*
> 
> il tempo che Adamo visse, dopo aver generato Set, fu di ottocento anni ed egli generò figli e figlie;


stai difendendo l' indifendibile 

	
	
		
		
	


	





uomo di fede tu sei


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Si, ma con chi... con Eva? *Perchè se è così, erano comunque tutti fratelli e sorelle... se non è così, con chi? Dai, non giochiamo a non capirci...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutti con Eva (credo).
L'incesto non era quel gran peccato, quando non si può fare altrimenti.
Dio non interviene quando l'uomo, in qualche maniera, può far da solo.

C'era un prete in provincia di Belluno che aveva avuto delle visioni sulla Genesi.
Le sue teorie sono parecchio strane (sul peccato originale, creazione della donna, morte di Abele ecc.).
Secondo lui Eva era figlia di Adamo e Caino era praticamente il figlio di una relazione tra Adamo e la mamma di Eva (una via di mezzo tra un umano e una scimmia).

http://www.genesibiblica.eu/


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tutti con Eva (credo).
> *L'incesto non era quel gran peccato, quando non si può fare altrimenti.*
> *Dio non interviene quando l'uomo, in qualche maniera, può far da solo.*


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma la mamma era veramente terribile, allora... oltre alla mela, pure l'incesto?


maddai molti, tu la bibbia l'hai letta: lo sai che non esisteva l'incesto...


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> stai difendendo l' indifendibile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Bibbia ha un valore teologico, non scientifico.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tutti con Eva (credo).
> L'incesto non era quel gran peccato, quando non si può fare altrimenti.
> Dio non interviene quando l'uomo, in qualche maniera, può far da solo.
> 
> ...


 Eva figlia di Adamo? Scusa Giobbe, e con chi l'avrebbe fatta? Chi sarebbe questa mamma di Eva???


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> maddai molti, tu la bibbia l'hai letta: lo sai che non esisteva l'incesto...


 ??????????


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La Bibbia ha un valore teologico, non scientifico.


lo so giobbino... infatti non andrebbe prrsa alla lettera


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Anvedi............
> .......basta fare il vampiro che tutte le donne ti corrono dietro....
> 
> e io che faccio il *LupoMannaro *nun me caga nessuna ....???


 
ME SA DI NO


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

Il lupo mannaro non tira... è peggio del mostro della laguna nera, in quanto a sex appeal...


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eva figlia di Adamo? Scusa Giobbe, e con chi l'avrebbe fatta? Chi sarebbe questa mamma di Eva???


Una specie ormai estinta, tipo una scimmia, ma più umana.
Con un cromosoma in più rispetto all'uomo e uno in meno rispetto alle scimmie.
Era l'anello di congiunzione tra l'uomo e la scimmia.
Doveva servire solo per generare Eva, ma Adamo l'ha "usata" anche per generare Caino, disobbedendo così a Dio.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il lupo mannaro non tira... è peggio del mostro della laguna nera, in quanto a sex appeal...


ma scherzi?

incazzato e irsuto... ne vien fuori un orgasmo tonante


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il lupo mannaro non tira... è peggio del mostro della laguna nera, in quanto a sex appeal...


 
sono i PELI.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2009)

tsk tutti a criticare, vi ho offerto sette pagine di discussione, tsk!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tsk tutti a criticare, vi ho offerto sette pagine di discussione, tsk!
























  siam partiti dai vampiri per arrivare alle scimmie...


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Una specie ormai estinta, tipo una scimmia, ma più umana.
> Con un cromosoma in più rispetto all'uomo e uno in meno rispetto alle scimmie.
> Era l'anello di congiunzione tra l'uomo e la scimmia.
> Doveva servire solo per generare Eva, ma Adamo l'ha "usata" anche per generare Caino, disobbedendo così a Dio.


Ma questo prete 'ste cose le ha dette al suo Vescovo? No, perchè deve stare attento che non gli mandino la narcotici a perquisire la sacrestia...


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma scherzi?
> 
> incazzato e irsuto... ne vien fuori un orgasmo tonante


 Dopo che ti ha ridotta a straccetti di manzo... sicuramente!


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dopo che ti ha ridotta a straccetti di manzo... sicuramente!


no solo durante... in prda alla foga mi riduce a brandelli cosi' c'ha purr la cena in tavola


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma questo prete 'ste cose le ha dette al suo Vescovo? No, perchè deve stare attento che non gli mandino la narcotici a perquisire la sacrestia...


Le ha scritte al Vescovo.
Pare che il Vescovo gli abbia consigliato di tenersele per se queste rivelazioni.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> no solo durante... in prda alla foga mi riduce a brandelli cosi' c'ha purr la cena in tavola


 Va bene che in quei momenti le endorfine scendono giù come se piovesse, ma comunque mi sa che il dolore supererebbe il piacere...


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

*saggio prelato...*



giobbe ha detto:


> Le ha scritte al Vescovo.
> *Pare che il Vescovo gli abbia consigliato di tenersele per se queste rivelazioni*.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Va bene che in quei momenti le endorfine scendono giù come se piovesse, ma comunque mi sa che *il dolore supererebbe il piacere..*.


 è un piccolo piacere anche questo...


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è un piccolo piacere anche questo...


 Ne dubito... essere ridotti a brandelli non avrebbe fatto godere neanche Masoch...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La CW (network americano nato dall'unione della WARNER BROS con UPN) specializzata in "teen drama" (serie televisive adolescenziale) lancia a settembre il nuovo prodotto giovanilistico, *firmato da Kevin Williamson (l'autore del cult DAWSON CREEK):*
> 
> THE VAMPIRE DIARIES
> 
> ...


 Sono ben disposta ...ma anche questo finirà con lei che si mette con quello patatoso, arrivista e presuntuoso?


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (25 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ME SA DI NO


....questa battuta me la sono proprio cercata .....


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E non dimentichiamoci di Carmilla, antecedente a Dracula e chiaramente....erotica! zi(lesbo - erotica, anzi!)



delizioso romanzo.

i vampiri non sono figure superficiali...anzi.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono ben disposta ...ma anche questo finirà con lei che si mette con quello patatoso, arrivista e presuntuoso?


 
nei libri il dilemma non è sciolto...pero' io stavolta preferisco il fratello buono, a pelle!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2009)

ehm Persa...intendevi Tom Cruise o Pacey?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ehm Persa...intendevi Tom Cruise o Pacey?!


 Pacey 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io amo Dawson


----------



## Verena67 (27 Giugno 2009)

peccato l'attore non sia proprio riuscito a rifarsi una carriera...!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> peccato l'attore non sia proprio riuscito a rifarsi una carriera...!


Dispiace molto anche a me anche perché riusciva a essere credibile come adolescente (nonessendolo più) e non è facile.
Ho visto così bravo a fare l'adolescente solo Di Caprio in Prova a prendemi


----------

